#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-26
<Vip_freenode> مرحبا
<Vip_freenode> ^_^
<psyatm> merhaba works fine too :)
<Kartagis> heh
<Vip_freenode> I from syria
<Vip_freenode> Me name BÉTÄR
<Vip_freenode> I want Execution the President
<Vip_freenode> Nice?
<Vip_freenode> What!
<Kartagis> you want the execution of which president? esad?
<Vip_freenode> Yah yes
<Kartagis> so many people do
<Kartagis> take a number
<Vip_freenode> Yes
<Vip_freenode> ?
<Kartagis> I've to go
<ardogan__> Oky
<ardogan__> ardogan__
<ardogan__> The best
<ardogan__> Hahaha
<ardogan__> Bey
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-27
<ne14u> selam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-28
<varadero> Slm
<Kartagis> selam
<carric> selam arkadaşlar
<carric> bi konu hakkında
<carric> bana yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<ne14u> selam
<Kartagis> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-29
<ne14u> selam
<musty_> merhaba
<musty_> kimse var mı? :D
<ersinolmez> arkadaşlar ubuntu makinam var ssh'dan kaç diskim var nasıl görürüm
<cagriemer> df -h
<heartsmagic> bağlanmamış olan varsa eğer ki düşük ihtimal fdisk -l ile
<varadero> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-30
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> ubuntu disinda soru sorabiliyormuyuz kanalda?
<ssa> ben niye banlanmisim pardus kanalindan a.q
<slarikan> senle alakası yoktur
<slarikan> webden bağlanmayı yasaklamışlardır
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-01
<varadero> Selam
<genctelefon> slm
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-02
<genctelefon> slm
<yahuda> 11.04'te çalışmayan mikrofon için yardımcı olabilecek olanınız? 10.10'da çalışıyor aynı mikrofon, aynı bağlantı noktasından.
<yahuda> alsamixer'de otu boku arttırdım, tık yok.
<genctelefon> mikrofon yuvasınamı takılı usb mi
<yahuda> maykrofon yuvası
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<etsw> selam bir sorum var ilgilenecek birisi var mi acaba
<BLooDCaT> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-24
<Guest26245> selam
<Guest26245> yardımcı olabilecek birini arıyorum
<Guest26245> kernelde root şifremi unuttum
<Guest26245> 7help
<inka> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-25
<cheteen> hi
<cheteen> selam arkadaslar kimse varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-26
<cheteen> arkadaslar disk bölümleme silmede hata alıyorum nasıl tedavi edilir
<Kartagis> ne hata alıyorsun?
<cheteen> /dev/sda3 is mounted
<cheteen> hatta tamamını yazayım
<cheteen> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sda
<cheteen> aygıt mesgul diyor
<Kartagis> bağlı bir bölümü silemezsin
<cheteen> ama boş görünüyor
<cheteen> biçimlendirmede yapamıyorum
<cheteen> düzenlemede
<cheteen> kısaca hiçbirşey yapamıyorum
<cheteen> ve benim dosya sistemim dolu gözüküyor onuda anlamıs değilim
<cheteen> e: konumlandıralamıyor
<cheteen> diyor
<Kartagis> e: nedir? linux'ta değil misin?
<cheteen> ubuntu kullanıyorumü
<cheteen> dün torrentten birşeyler indirmeye calıstım
<cheteen> fakat
<cheteen> inmedi ama hardisk dolu görünüyor
<cheteen> görünmesinin sebebi nedir
<Kartagis> bilemiyorum
<Kartagis> peki bunun ilk sorduğun soruyla alakası ne?
<Kartagis> df -h
<cheteen> şimdi şöyle baglıyayım
<cheteen> dosya sisteminde eger az bir yer varsa baska yer oluşturmak gerekli
<cheteen> ne bileyim baska bir sürücü
<cheteen> bunu dosya sistemi ile birleştirip yer yaratmak
<cheteen> amaç bu idi
<cheteen> arkadaslar yeterli disk alanı olmasına ragmen uyarı alıyorum sebebi nedir?
<Kartagis> df -h ile bak bir
<Kartagis> belki de yoktur yer
<cheteen> yer var
<cheteen> df: `/root/.gvfs': Erişim engellendi
<cheteen> Dosyasistemi     Boy  Dolu   Boş Kull% Bağlanılan yer
<cheteen> /dev/sda6        15G  3,6G   11G   26% /
<cheteen> udev            1,5G   12K  1,5G    1% /dev
<cheteen> tmpfs           588M  944K  587M    1% /run
<cheteen> none            5,0M     0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<cheteen> none            1,5G  196K  1,5G    1% /run/shm
<cheteen> overflow        1,0M  1,0M     0  100% /tmp
<cheteen> fakat uyarı dolu gösteriyor
<Kartagis> sda6'da mı dolu diyor?
<cheteen> hemen göstereyim
<cheteen> Diskte /tmp/3TN4X_ZA.bin.part dosyasını kaydetmek için yeteri kadar boş yer yok.
<cheteen> Diskteki gereksiz dosyaları sildikten sonra yeniden denemeyi ya da başka bir yere kaydetmeyi deneyin.
<cheteen> dosya indirmeye çalısınca bu oluyor
<cheteen> çözüm varmı
<cheteen> Arkadaslar yokmu bir çaresi forumlardanda bulamadım
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-28
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-29
<ert976> merhaba,
<ert976> chroot /mnt/lfs  yaptığımda   "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" hatası veriyor. nasıl çözebilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-30
<mehmet> merhabalar
<Brozac> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-24
<varadero> slm
<varadero> burada da kimse kalmamış
<varadero> :d
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-25
<Kartagis> Loreena McKennitt - Good King Wenceslas
<thiras> tr'de VPS lazim
<thiras> nereyi onerirsiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-26
<Kartagis> selam ogny, bebişim
<ogny> merhabe seker
<prp-e> Merhaba
<prp-e> Ben Ä°ran geliyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-27
<mete_cetin> slm millet
<Kartagis> selam mete_cetin
<mete_cetin> linux cephesinde haberler iyi
<unpredictx> Ogny naber ya
<ogny> unpredictx: slmz
<ogny> saflari sıklaştırın cocuklar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-28
 * Sosyalizm selam
<ogny> Kartagis: slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-23
<information_poor> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-24
 * Kartagis is now playing Mabel Matiz - Barisirsa Ruhum
<information_poor> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-25
<ekolojik> ArTeS: selam
<ekolojik> tablet markası ile alakan var mı hocam
<information_poor> selam
<information_poor> ekolpojik
<information_poor> ekolojik
<ekolojik> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-22
<kelalaka> türkler yoğunlukla hangi kanalda?
<aaa__> s.a
<aaa__> iyi akşamlar...
<ubuntu_acemi> s.a
<turgay> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-26
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> man page edit etmek icin software onerisi olan var mi
<fnoyanisi> yine muhabbetine doyum olunmayan bi kanal :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-27
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-26
<newbie|2> merhaba
<debrisrat_> merhabalar arkadaşlar
<debrisrat> merhaba arkadaşlar
<torak> debrisrat: merhaba
<debrisrat> nasılsınız torak
<debrisrat> ?
<debrisrat> iyi çalışmalar ..
<torak> debrisrat: iyiyiz siz nasilsiniz. Tesekurler sizede.
<debrisrat> her zaman iyi  olun
<debrisrat> bende iyiyim şükür
<debrisrat> gnome boxes kullanıyor musunuz ?
<torak> debrisrat: hayir xfce4 kullaniyorum ben
<torak> debrisrat: gnome boxes nedir?
<debrisrat> anladım sanallaştırma teknolojisi olarak demiştim
<torak> debrisrat: virtualbox kullaniyorum onun icin
<debrisrat> gnome boxes  kvm sanal makinesi için bir arayuz
<debrisrat> photoshop gerekirse? yada  oyun vs
<debrisrat> ?
<debrisrat> iş görüyor mu?
<torak> debrisrat: windows u yanina kurmak daha iyi olur. sanal makine de is yapmak zor oluyor. Uretici olamiyor insan.
<torak> debrisrat: niye dualboot yapmiyorsun ki?
<debrisrat> kapat aç git gel zor üstad yaa :((
<debrisrat> hem bir nebze olsun yalıtılmış bir ortamım olsun..
<debrisrat> ayrıca zorunluluk dısında bırakacagım win i
<torak> debrisrat: bende kurulu. Sadece oyun ya da dedigin gibi ps icin falan aciyorum. Default olarak linux basliyor.
<debrisrat> zor yaa :((
<debrisrat> makineye  ram arttırdım deneyeceğim birazdan  bakalim neler olacak
<debrisrat> düne kadar 4 gb idi komik oluyordu.
<torak> debrisrat: nesi zor ki? oteki tarafta sistemin bosuna dolu olacak. Boyle yaparsan windows calisirken tam calisir linux calisirken tam calisir rahat edersin. Sisteminden tam performans alamiyorsun yani vm icinde olunca.
<debrisrat> :s
<debrisrat> uff :((
<debrisrat> vmware nasıl ?
<torak> debrisrat: dusun yani atiyorum 8GB ram var sende. Ubuntu acacaksin 2GB o yiyecek icindeki VM'e en fazla 5 vereceksin. direk windows kurulu olsa 8GB rahatca kullanirsin.
<torak> debrisrat: en profesyonel olani vmware
<torak> debrisrat: ama ucretli
<torak> debrisrat: virtualbox'u dene istersen oracle tarafindan gelistiriliyor ve ucretsiz hafif.
<debrisrat> evet
<debrisrat> haklısın ram konusunda
<debrisrat> olmazsa ubuntuya  wine ile native ps kurup yola devam etmek
<debrisrat> gerekli hallerde sanalda win yaparım. :(
<torak> debrisrat: dene iste. Denemeden bilemezsin
<debrisrat> zaten kırk yılda bi kere vs 2015 için lazım olacak :(
<torak> debrisrat: diskin mi kucuk senin?
<debrisrat> evet 250 gb
<torak> debrisrat: SSD?
<debrisrat> yok
<debrisrat> rüyamda bile göremiyorum :)
<torak> debrisrat: bayagi eski sistem o zaman
<torak> debrisrat: 250HDD pek kalmadi yani
<debrisrat> sayılır i5 ama  2.nesil
<debrisrat> oclock yok
<debrisrat> kurum makinesi :(
<torak> debrisrat: bosver gerek yok
<debrisrat> n'aparsın
<torak> debrisrat: valla bence en iyisi dedigim gibi dualboot. Ama once windows kurman lazim onun icin daha sonra linux'u kuracaksin yoksa windows grub'in ustune yaziyor.
<debrisrat> evet biliyorum bu sekilde kullandım yıllarca..
<debrisrat> ama o makine sizlere ömür.
<debrisrat> şimdilerde bu kısıtlı imkanlarda koşuşturuyorum
<debrisrat> win den nefret geldi..
<torak> debrisrat: anladim. birak gitsin zaten mecbur kaldikca kullaniyorum bende aynen
<debrisrat> birde program bagımlılıklarımız olmasa..
<debrisrat> de mi?
<torak> debrisrat: evet. aslinda alternatifleri var hepsinin de alismasi zor. Karmasik biraz da yetenek acisindan gerideler
<debrisrat> eveeet haklısın kardeşim yaa :((
<debrisrat> gimp i de photoshop  gibim makyajlamışlar. ama simge setleri  aynı gibi..
<torak> debrisrat: gimp yine iyi idare eder gibi ama openshot falan gercekten kullanilmaz durumda gibi
<debrisrat> openshot facia yaa:(
<debrisrat> vbox u deneyecegim bi..
<torak> dene
<torak> ben kullaniyorum guzel. Tam ekran yapmakta sikinti cikariyor bazen ama pek sorun yasayan yok
<debrisrat> guest addition kurunca duzelmesi  gerek
<debrisrat> ama linux guestlerde  guest addition olayı  sakat..
<torak> debrisrat: onu da kurdum basima bela anlamadim cikamadim bir turlu
<debrisrat> :D
<debrisrat> evet
<torak> debrisrat: idare ediyorum bi sekilde zaten terminalde calisiyorum onda da dert olmuyor fazla
<debrisrat> harika..
<debrisrat> Allah kolaylık versn,
<torak> debrisrat: sagol sana da
<debrisrat> torak: teşekkür ederim.
<debrisrat> iyi chatler..
<torak> debrisrat: onemli degil pek bisey yapmadim ama kolay gelsin
<torak> debrisrat: iyi geceler
<debrisrat> teşekkür ederim
<debrisrat> yarın iş var dinlenmeliyim :(
<debrisrat> kolay gelsin sana..
<torak> debrisrat: sagol sana da :)
<debrisrat> teşekkür ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-27
<Kartagis> merhaba
<Kartagis> uyanık olan var mı?
<hakan_> selamun aleykum
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-28
<s0ullight> slm
<s0ullight> android studio kullanan var mi?
<torak> var
<s0ullight> su anda android uzerinden calisiyorum
<s0ullight> maven repodan birsey indircem, indiremiyorum, maven komutu yok
<torak> gradle kullan? maven eskidi diye biliyorum
<s0ullight> bi zahmet indirip zipleyip bi link atar misin?
<s0ullight> gradle da islemiyo :(
<torak> kullanacagin library neydi
<s0ullight> https://github.com/lzyzsd/CircleProgress
<f0und> Title: GitHub - lzyzsd/CircleProgress: CircleProgress, DonutProgress, ArcProgress (at github.com)
<s0ullight> jitpack.io uzerinden indirilecek
<torak> compile 'com.github.lzyzsd:circleprogress:1.1.1'
<torak> bu ise yaramiyor mu gradle da
<s0ullight> AIDE kullaniyorum, kisitli gradle comutlari var
<s0ullight> local repository oluyor sadece
<s0ullight> o yuzden indirip local repo olarak gostermeliyim gradle'e
<torak> hic maven kullanmadim acikcasi elle yukluyorum ben libraryleri anlatirsan yardimci olayim
<torak> su anda acik zaten studio
<s0ullight> gradle
<s0ullight> repositorylerine maven { url "https://jetpack.io" }
<s0ullight> ekle
<s0ullight> sonra
<s0ullight> dependencies
<s0ullight> compile 'com.github.lzyzsd:circleprogress:1.1.2'
<torak> s0ullight: failed to resolve diyor
<torak> s0ullight: maven i ekledim sync etti sorunsuz bi sekilde ama gradle a ekledigimde failed to resolve diye hata veriyoru
<torak> s0ullight: 'com.github.lzyzsd:circleprogress:1.1.+'
<torak> diye yazinca compile etti isine yarar mi?
<s0ullight> kesinlikle
<torak> s0ullight: hangi dosyaya ihtiyacin vardi upload edeyim biryere
<s0ullight> tum xml ve pom dosyalarinin oldugu klasor
<torak> s0ullight: values ?
<torak> s0ullight: dizin olarak neresi yani
<torak> external libraries kisminda goruyorum su anda circleprogress1.1.0 diye.
<s0ullight> tamam, incinde maven-metadata.xml var mi?
<torak> s0ullight: http://i.imgur.com/6U5Io6g.png
<s0ullight> o compile edilmis versiyonu
<s0ullight> jar dosyasi
<s0ullight> bana source'u verebilirmisin?
<s0ullight> ve, kaba olmazsa version 1.2.0'u indirir misin lutfen?
<torak> s0ullight: dostum vereyim neyi istiyorsan yollayayim da nereden cikartacam onu iste. :D Nerede o istedigin source bilmiyorum iste
<torak> s0ullight: indirdim 1.2.0 i
<s0ullight> .m2 diye bir klasorun var mi?
<s0ullight> ~/.m2
<torak> s0ullight: home dizinimde mi?
<s0ullight> home klasorunde olacak
<torak> yok
<torak> s0ullight: bu istedigin source proje klasorunun icinde midir?
<torak> s0ullight: direk onu upload edeyim ?
<torak> sen bulursun icinden
<torak> s0ullight: buldum sanirim
<s0ullight> nerdeymis?
<s0ullight> normalinde support libraries filan beraber olacak
<torak> http://i.imgur.com/5W9CGWw.png
<torak> bu mu
<s0ullight> cix :D
<torak> allah allah
<s0ullight> yada sen bana direk jar'i ver :D
<s0ullight> ugrastirdim zaten yeterince
<torak> hangisi yani
<torak> ilk attiklarim mi
<s0ullight> proje view'inde
<s0ullight> external libraries acarsan
<s0ullight> bu projenin ustune sag tiklayip klasoru gostermesini isteyebilirsin
<torak> buldum
<torak> dosya alamiyor musun irc den?
<torak> attim ama bekliyr
<s0ullight> cix
<s0ullight> client dosya desteklemiyorr
<s0ullight> online biyere post edemez misin?
<torak> https://www.sendspace.com/file/ofmsc9
<f0und> Title: Download circleprogress.tar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way (at www.sendspace.com)
<torak> google a yazdim ilk bu cikti buraya attim
<torak> indir bakalim isine yarayacak mi
<s0ullight> eyvallah
<torak> s0ullight: kolay gelsin onemli degil oteki isin nasil yapildigini cozesen haber verirsin onu da atariz bi sekilde
<s0ullight> kesinlikle
<s0ullight> cok sagol
<torak> s0ullight: ne demek
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-29
<ali_> slmlr
<ali_> uefi kurdum
<ali_> grub  g,runmuyor
<ali_> ne yabmam gerek
<ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250353/
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ali_> boot repair kurtaramadi
<torak> ali bootloader i dogru yere kurduguna emin misin bulunamadi diyor cunku
<torak> yanlis diske mi kuruyorsun acaba
<torak> sda1 e kurmussun gibi gozukuyor sanki. sda ya direk kurman gerekli degil mi?
<ali_> uefi için yardımda bulunacak kımse varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-30
<PaVeL62> iyi akşamlar bir sorum olacak
<torak> PaVeL62: haydi sor sor
<PaVeL62> programı uçbirimde çalıştırma komutu nedir
<PaVeL62> var mı böyle bir şey
<torak> adini yazinca calismayan tarzdan bir sey mi?
<thiras> PaVeL62, her programin kendi komutu var
<thiras> gedit yazarsan, ornegin, text editor acilir
<thiras> yani basina bir komut girmiyorsun direk program komutun kendisi
<torak> komutu olmayanlari da eger calistirilabilir dosya ise ./dosyadi ile calistirabilirsin. ama ls -la yapip izinlere bakman gerek calismaya izinin var mi.
<PaVeL62> şimdi urban terror oyununu sitesinden indirdim ve içinde x64 tıklayarak programın inmesini sağladım
<PaVeL62> bundan sonra ne yapacağımı bilmiyorum
<PaVeL62> bu arada linux mint 18 kurulu
<torak> dizinde neler var
<torak> klasorun icine git terminalden cd komutunu kullanarak sonra orda
<torak> ls -la yaz
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-01
<s0ullight> slm millet
<ixir> selam
<ixir> s0ullight:
<s0ullight> pacoyu goren oldu mu yakinlarda?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-02
<ixir> paco yasiyomu halen :)
<yeni> selamunaleykım
<yeni> wifi baglantısı yabamıyorum
<yeni> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line burdakılerını vb birkac sey yabtım olmadı
<f0und> Title: wireless - connect to wifi from command line - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<yeni> onu yabtık abı ornektekı gıbı
<yeni> oncekı surumde sorun yoktu
<yeni> yenı iso da calısmadı
<yeni> en ıysı eskı surume donmek
#ubuntu-tr 2017-09-30
<beginnerUser> merhaba
<notecoder> merhaba
<notecoder> kanalda kimse yokmu acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-24
<mhb> hm
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-25
<pyex> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-26
<losky> join python
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-28
<klaat> merhaba
<klaat> https://paste.ofcode.org/bq6CRxACsJzQjAVfB5igC2
<klaat> şuradkai hatayı söyleyebilir misiniz
<ubuntutr> s.a
<ubuntutr> kimse var mý ?
<pyex> selam aykut
<pyex> devian'ı denedinmi?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-30
<pyex> kimse varmı?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-09-23
<emir_> hi
